# INTP Career Choices



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

_"Lawyers and tarts, the two oldest professions in the world, and we both aim to please." - Rumpole_​*​*


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

My INTp sister is in law school. She's at a tier 1 school, too, with a nice scholarship. I'm soooo proud of her! :happy:


----------

